# Something GOOD on this cold morning!  Brr



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes! I am a weather wimp! 
I don't want to leave the woodstove! 
I hate being cold- and yes, I know all you Northerners are laughing at me. 
I am OK with that!
Today I will pull out the wool socks and Bibs!
Even my goats aren't happy= no one is coming out of the building. 
Usually this late they'd be hollerin' thinking we had forgotten them somehow. 

Pups are ripping and running they are LOVING it!

Reminder for me that cold weather is coming and it will be a LONG time before spring/summer again. On a happy note it will get up to 70 today!

Anyone else cold this mornin'?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, it was rather chilly this morning.  This is the first morning that I have started the car and let it warm up before taking Rachel to school.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 20, 2014)

It has been down in the 30's several times in last few weeks in TN.  I was glad to see some frost kill in my pasture so hopefully I can quit cutting for a bit.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 20, 2014)

I have to remind my youngest (DS9) that shorts are not acceptable to wear to school since it has gotten this chilly!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2014)

Hens and Roos said:


> I have to remind my youngest (DS9) that shorts are not acceptable to wear to school since it has gotten this chilly!



I so get this! Mine walk barefoot and are in T-shirt and shorts in 45F  weather. They must get this from their daddy! Sure didn't come from my side.   Something wrong with the lot of 'em!

@Mike CHS  just wait til you have all your livestock to take care of!  How is it going anyway?


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 21, 2014)

The pastue is showing a good stand of mixed grasses and weeds in the 10 acres I've been cutting all year. I have another 6 acres that I just started cutting in March that was briars so thick that I think I will have to resort to spraying but I still have time to see if cutting works.

We have the house renovation down to one room left.  We did what drywall work needed done last trip and will get it painted and the flooring done in a couple of weeks.

They are running rural water this week so we will hopefully have running water (in the house) when we get there next.  I have been getting tired of carrying five gallon buckets into the house.  The running joke with the neighbors is that we have internet but have to haul buckets to flush the toilet and take shower.    We had internet hooked up the first week we were there so we could put in a security system and cameras but the water had such a high sulfur content that I didn't pipe it in when I redid all the plumbing.  It tested good for livestock with some minor treatment but I didn't want it in the house.

If it will ever quit raining we should get our enclosed porch framed and roughed in in the next couple of weeks and then the concrete for the shop will get poured on the only level spot we have left.

The loafing shed/barn will hopefully be next on the to-do list for me and my wonderful Bride after the flooring gets done.

Did not mean to write a book for an easy question but I guess most on here know how it is.  LOL​


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> The pastue is showing a good stand of mixed grasses and weeds in the 10 acres I've been cutting all year. I have another 6 acres that I just started cutting in March that was briars so thick that I think I will have to resort to spraying but I still have time to see if cutting works.
> 
> We have the house renovation down to one room left.  We did what drywall work needed done last trip and will get it painted and the flooring done in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



I LOVE the update! I am always wondering how things are going whenever I see you on. 
But what about pics? Really, no pics?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I so get this! Mine walk barefoot and are in T-shirt and shorts in 45F  weather. They must get this from their daddy! Sure didn't come from my side.   Something wrong with the lot of 'em!
> 
> @Mike CHS  just wait til you have all your livestock to take care of!  How is it going anyway?



So I shouldn't tell you that we have yet to turn our heat on......


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2014)

Thankfully our temps are going back up a bit.
Yeah, anything below 70 is toooooo cold for me.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 21, 2014)

We have a ton of pictures but the only ones on this computer are the "before" shots" and every time I look at them I start one of those "WHAT WERE WE THINKING" moments.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2014)

I think it is great! 
I look at where we are and think - WE NEED A BIGGER PLACE! What were we thinking?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> We have a ton of pictures but the only ones on this computer are the "before" shots" and every time I look at them I start one of those "WHAT WERE WE THINKING" moments.



I have those moments....like this morning when doing chores, I realized that our baby quail had dumped their water and soaked their bedding....so of course I had to use a hair dryer to dry one off


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I think it is great!
> I look at where we are and think - WE NEED A BIGGER PLACE! What were we thinking?


 
I will start a thread when I get my pics organized but for right now I'm feeling silly and will post my favorite critter doing her favorite thing (staring at me to go play) and one shot of the pasture before I cut it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2014)

The land looks beautiful! Wow! 
I cannot wait til you start your thread! 

I so get the favorite critter  DOGS will always be my favorite!
They is nothing like a great dog!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 21, 2014)

I have pretty much hijacked your thread 

That picture of the field was about halfway through my walk through since the previous occupants figured it was easier to just dump the trash in the fields rather than haul it 3 miles to the dump.  I lost count after around 15 pick-up loads or so of everything from building material to piles of cinder blocks and rebar that I didn't want to find with my tractor.  I did get 6 rabbits that day and after seeing that the deer killed 13 of the 15 fruit trees that we planted -- a few of them will be doing freezer duty also.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh do I get the trash DUMP thing. We still are finding junk- After a season of heavy rains more gets uncovered. 

We find lots of big truck parts, glass, carpet, Venetian blinds, shoes, tractor parts, glass, did I say glass? Tires LOTS of tires. Some have trees growing up through them.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh do I get the trash DUMP thing. We still are finding junk- After a season of heavy rains more gets uncovered.
> 
> We find lots of big truck parts, glass, carpet, Venetian blinds, shoes, tractor parts, glass, did I say glass? Tires LOTS of tires. Some have trees growing up through them.


What is WRONG with people?? found THREE bed spring units on our new place......so far. Probably more lurking in the weeds. And beer cans, bottles, a sofa, garbage, broken glass and handfuls of nails in the front gate.

Just so you'd know, thought I'd mention that northeast Texas is a balmy 81 degrees all week with a low of 55 degrees............


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 21, 2014)

Baymule said:


> What is WRONG with people?? found THREE bed spring units on our new place......so far. Probably more lurking in the weeds. And beer cans, bottles, a sofa, garbage, broken glass and handfuls of nails in the front gate.
> 
> Just so you'd know, thought I'd mention that northeast Texas is a balmy 81 degrees all week with a low of 55 degrees............



We are cleaning up trash at our new place
Temp was nice sitting on deck tonight


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 21, 2014)

I've found old shingles, bottles, cans, metal pieces, some old rugs, plant containers, lumber scraps and more.  Don't people realize that someday, someone's going to have to clean the stuff up?  Or do they think it just magically disappears?  I guess for them, it does, once they move and it's someone else's problem...   

On the plus side, I have found a silver dime and a war nickle!  

I haven't turned on my furnace yet, but I've had a couple fires in the fireplace.  Got one going right now.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 23, 2014)

Baymule said:


> What is WRONG with people?? found THREE bed spring units on our new place......so far. Probably more lurking in the weeds. And beer cans, bottles, a sofa, garbage, broken glass and handfuls of nails in the front gate.
> 
> Just so you'd know, thought I'd mention that northeast Texas is a balmy 81 degrees all week with a low of 55 degrees............


Could it  possibly be the bleeding heart welfare society , bolstered by class jealousy then  the use of recreational drug use now being OK creating parents with the only ME and NOW mentality  that fosters bad parenting with no discipline  for their offspring ?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2014)

Sadly @Bossroo I believe you are right. The neighbors we have met so far were glad when this bunch left the neighborhood. We have a lot more clean up to do, trying to pick up as we go. I just don't understand how anybody can be so FILTHY McNASTY!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

All the junk here is from the 40's, 50's, 60's,70's mostly. No one was going to travel 30 miles to dump trash at a landfill.
In our area I think it was because it was so rural people had to bury their stuff.... IDK.... The land we are on is part of an old family land parcel.... there use to be a dairy through the way... barn burned down years ago but the brick foundation is still there. The old road is there too where they'd come get the milk.  There are some neat finds though on occasion.

Hubby says up North (WAYYYYY up North) people would dump there stuff too, they were more thoughtful though... they'd dig massive pits dump their garbage and when filled cover it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2014)

I even found a beat up hot tub in the treeline by the house when I started to trim out the undergrowth.  I have a quarter acre pit where someone tried to build a pond but this limestone shelf is so porous a pond isn't going to happen.  I have a small mountain of stone that will be going into that since I never want to see the junk again.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 23, 2014)

Just reading this makes me feel much better.  We've cleaned up/picked up/used up so much junk that was scattered throughout our little 5 acres just since April.  And there is still more to clean up.  And that's not mentioning the two huge piles of junk that was someone's idea of cleaning up that we intentionally didn't mow or let the goats around because we didn't want it in sight.  Now the grass is dying.  We also found the big hold they dug and dumped big chunks of concrete into but never filled in.  (Note to self:  Always do a head count of the grandchildren.)  It makes me mad and sad, but on the other hand we've found all sorts of great scrap lumber, a hundred foot water hose, hundred foot extension cord and lots of good usable stuff that we wouldn't have had if they had properly hauled stuff to the landfill.  Mixed blessing I suppose.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol - I almost think we should all start a junk thread.  When we moved to our place a couple of years ago, we found the usual scrap wood and fencing - some of the fencing actually came in handy (a couple of heavy duty cattle panels), and we also discovered a large pile of bricks and landscaping rock (also useful).  There was a rusted out mini-trailer with flat tires - the kind that goes behind a ride-on lawn mower- that was in the middle of the pasture and it was full of HUNDREDS of very long nails that didn't seem to have any purpose.  I'm not aware of anything in our barn or pasture that requires 6 inch nails.  We were also gifted with a broken basketball hoop/pole, over 120 golf balls, and an extremely large downed telephone pole.  The golf balls we re-gifted to a friend who wanted to practice putting, and the telephone pole is something we plan to work with.  

Good luck on your new place, Mike!  It sounds like it's really coming along.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2014)

May need to rethink this moving to the mountains thing. UH- where I am looking- suppose to get 8-12 inches this weekend.



  I am a weather wimp. I don't know if I'll make it.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2014)

@Southern by choice a bit of advice. Suck it up, put on your big girl panties and jump in the middle of moving.


Of course you could always consider north east Texas.......jus' sayin'


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2014)

Baymule said:


> @Southern by choice a bit of advice. Suck it up, put on your big girl panties and jump in the middle of moving.
> 
> 
> Of course you could always consider north east Texas.......jus' sayin'



LOL 
Just waiting on the Lord Baymule! 
I go where He wants me to be.
Wouldn't that be a hoot if the Lord moved me to Texas!

AND- I HATE COLD! Just sayin'  so I'll suck it up ONLY if I have too!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 1, 2014)

Southern... I hear tell that there  is a place called Sahara that is pretty warm !  However, you would have to jump over a puddle to get there.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 1, 2014)

We got the first snow of the year overnight.  Still have some light flurries.  Nothing sticking though.  I am with you on the cold, grew up in Phoenix.  There we put long johns on if it got below 60.  Up side was, we never had worm issues with the goats.  Or fleas and ticks on the dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2014)

It wouldn't be so bad if my house was warm.
OLD farmhouse- freezing all the time. 

Milking $*#@$ in the cold. Just sayin' 
I wouldn't mind it if it was a dry cold. Here in NCit is always that damp chill cold - it goes through your bones. LOL it's 42F 

@Bossroo - the Sahara still gets down to 27-34F at night!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2014)

@Baymule - at lunch my son turns to me and says, "we need to move to Texas."  ends conversation.

I was just checking weather and at 5am it will be 25F. Same son walks by and sees the report and says... "yeah, we need to move to Texas."
He is the one liner type- real bright (annoyingly smart) doesn't talk much and this is what he has to say... 

What's up Baymule... how do you know my son?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2014)

I am sending him mental telepathy messages.... BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA


----------



## babsbag (Nov 2, 2014)

@Southern by choice , if you can move to Texas you can move to CA.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

Too expensive!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 3, 2014)

You could also consider Lost Wages or even Howarya !


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

Something GREAT came out of our below freezing morning!

I had to find my bibs and my farm coat.
So I find my bibs, find my coat- both were disgusting and filthy  BUT here is the good and gross part.

I felt something in my coat pocket...

gross part...
Pulled out medical tape, old birthing gloves  

AND



wait for it.....


$100 bill!   


My daughter tried to tell me it was hers and she was wearing the coat!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations!  Found money is such a blessing!  You've gotta do something absolutely indulgent with it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I saw a buckling listed for right around that amount.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe I should go check all my coat pockets! 

LOL @Mike CHS  my daughter said "that could be a deposit on another buck!" 
I think my daughter needs intervention. 

With as many people in this house there is always a list of demands... boots, gloves, wool socks, sweatpants, jammies, crossbow (i like that one), deposit on a pasteurizer, pizza.


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe it should go into your "Moving to TX fund."  It should get you at least as close as KS.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 3, 2014)

This isn't nearly as good as finding a $100 but let me tell you what happened to me last week.

Got up that morning, found $6 in my pocket, a good way to start the day. 

Dropped Rachel off at school, and hopped on the freeway to go to work. 

Happen to look down and my gas light is on.  Have no clue when it came on. 

Since I didn't know if I had enough gas to make it to work, stopped at a small town on the way.  Get to the gas pump and I had left my wallet at home. 

But, I had the $6 in my pocket.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> This isn't nearly as good as finding a $100 but let me tell you what happened to me last week.
> 
> Got up that morning, found $6 in my pocket, a good way to start the day.
> 
> ...



I think that is even better! 
I know you had to be so thankful!  
Blessings come in ways we would never imagine!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 3, 2014)

x2 OFA!   Btw, Southern, I'd put my vote in with Baymule for Northeast, TX.  I've only been here 6 years, but I love it and I'm pretty sure I've found where I want to settle down for good.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> x2 OFA!   Btw, Southern, I'd put my vote in with Baymule for Northeast, TX.  I've only been here 6 years, but I love it and I'm pretty sure I've found where I want to settle down for good.



That is how I feel about NC!  I really am an" East Coast" Girl!
I also have this thing about going "over" the Mountains. 

Me kids asked me if I would ever want to live "name a place"... I said Nah, the whole state is surrounded. I would feel claustrophobic.

Yes, it is irrational, I know.
My kids give me that look, the one that says mom is crazy but she is mom so I won't be disrespectful and say she's crazy.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 3, 2014)

WOOHOO on the found money, and  on the suggestions for spending it!  I found a $20 bill this summer when I was mowing in the back pasture


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

LOL I'm not telling DH!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah on the money. Found money is meant to be enjoyed. My friend "M" pulled a 100 out of her pocket the other day and I jokingly  told her it must be for me as she didn't know where it came from. Later I asked a friend about the money she said she had for me...she is buying  a buck from me. She said she gave to "M" when she saw her at the store the other day as she knew she would see me first.

It really was MY money and my friend "M" had been so distracted by life that she didn't even remember getting it. I felt bad telling her later that it was my money. But it happened that I owed her daughter money for house sitting so I told her to keep it and share with her daughter.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2014)

Found a hundred bucks!! (money, NOT goats! ) I bet you can find a good use for it!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 4, 2014)

But Bay ... a hundred bucks is worth much more than a hundred $ buck bill !


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2014)

Bossroo said:


> But Bay ... a hundred bucks is worth much more than a hundred $ buck bill !


Yeah, but she would KEEP THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 5, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Yeah, but she would KEEP THEM ALL!!!!


Nah,  she will just dump them as soon as she sees the feed bill.   Similar to the time when a guy was shocked when he received his sheep sheering bill vs. what he got for the wool that he sold from his flock of 300+ broken mouth ewes ( less than half of the sheering bill right after wool prices C R A S H E D ).  I bought them all real cheep, loaded them onto a truck, took them to auction without making any stops, and auctioned them off in lots of 20 head.   He was happy that he didn't have to feed them any longer as he was loosing his shirt .  Cambels' Soup was happy with their purchase ( they bought them all) ... and I was  very happy   to pocket $5,000 in profit.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2014)

Bossroo you are right!
 I may love my bucks but there is such a thing as "too much of a good thing".   I'd be selling then for $150-200 each!
Then with the profits I could go buy more goats!


----------

